# White or Tan breeches?



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I need some new breeches, and I am wondering if I should get white or tan.
I am an eventer, and I know usually tan is worn for XC and white for SJ and Dressage...but I dont have enough money to get a pair in each color.

Which one is better?

Thanks
VB


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

IMO [i know not everyone agrees with this] you should only ever wear white breeches if you are wearing formal attire, which means tall boots, solid black or navy coat, and stock tie. if you are wearing informal attire, ratcatcher and solid or pinstriped coat you should always wear tan/beige [or any color but white] breeches.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

OK, yeah, I have heard that before, i should have remembered from Pony Club!
Thanks
VB


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

do you usually ride formal or informal ?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, last year i was informal, but i grew out of my show coat and have to get a new one and im not sure if i want to go informal or formal.

VB


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

most of the events around here are informal so even if you wear a show coat, tan breeches are completely acceptable. i have however seen white breeches with a polo at many shows so i think it's more a matter of what is acceptable around you.

i have white breeches but i never wear them bc im afraid to get them too dirty and ruin them lol!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I wear tan for every phase. 

formal or informal.

Though I rarely ever do the informal attire because my trainer is very traditional and believes that no matter what level of show (schooling or rated) you should be in formal attire.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

OK thanks everyone!


VB


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If you are planning on eventing, I would go for tan/beige. I wear white only, but I compete in official dressage where tan/beige is a little frowned upon, white looks more formal.

If you are just riding in club days/unofficial competitions though, beige is totally fine.

Also remember that white is the least flattering colour you can wear and is a pain in the butt to keep clean around horses


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I would get tan as the dirt wouldnt show up as easily.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Tan, definitely. Unless you're at the very highest level, you don't want to do showjumping in white. It's okay to ride dressage with tan, though.


----------



## danmur (Feb 22, 2011)

Tan, simple as that, seriously white looks classy for one hour but trust me you do not want white, youll thank me for telling you this later LOL only joking but i would definitely go for tan

Good luck with your decision

Danny.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> I wear tan for every phase.
> 
> formal or informal.
> 
> Though I rarely ever do the informal attire because my trainer is very traditional and believes that no matter what level of show (schooling or rated) you should be in formal attire.


 So then is it acceptable to wear a black coat with tan pants??

VB


----------

